# PLEASE HELP! B/W processing



## 50two (Jul 13, 2009)

Next week I am going to be in an intensive studio practice for film photography, the trouble is that a pre requisite for the course is B/w film processing. I know almost absolutely NOTHING about the process, I have never done it before. 
I know this sounds incredibly stupid, but my stupid stupid art teacher told me it was EASY and that she would teach me and she never did, instead she gave me a phone number and told me to ask them how to do it. That obviously did not work and now, I am angry at inadequate highschool teachers and panicking like crazy because I don't know of anywhere where I can learn let alone access a darkroom. 

So right now I'm in absolute desperation and I need a STEP BY STEP description of how to do this. I know its incomparable to actually learning by doing it but as I said, I'm extremely desperate. Could someone help me? In very very specific terms, like a 'black and white film processing for dummies'. I've tried looking online for 'how tos' but they're all very general, for example, I don't even know what 'mixer' and 'fixing' is. 

I cannot back out of this course as there was a selection process and I got in. 

THANK YOU!


----------



## ann (Jul 13, 2009)

go to ilford's website and they have a pdf file that will give you step by step directions.

am sorry your teacher didn't follow up with her agreement

don't panic, it really isn't hard, just follow the directions.

you will need to practice loading the film, so take a reel and a practice roll and practice loading the reel while watching and then close your eyes and practice until you feel comfortable. this is the "hardest" part. the rest is measuring the temperature and chemistry and clock watching.


----------



## Torus34 (Jul 14, 2009)

There are a series of articles here on TPF.  They're basic step-by-steppers.


----------



## christopher walrath (Jul 22, 2009)

THere is also a beginner's article in the July issue of CiM.  The link is in my signature.  There will be an enlarging article for August.


----------



## CaboSailor (Jul 29, 2009)

It's really not hard to process B&W film.  I did my first roll when I was 8.  I was so excited I processed a roll that hadn't been exposed yet!  

The suggestion to practice loading a tank reel in daylight is really good since that is the part that gives beginner's the most heartburn.  However, once you've done a couple of times you'll see that it is not difficult.  Just be sure that the reel is bone dry.  If there is any moisture, like from the last time it was used, the film will jam.

Once the reel is loaded and put into the tank the rest is done in daylight.  You will have pre-mixed the developer, stop bath, and fixer so it is just a matter of adding each in sequence and keeping track of the time.  You will need to know the temperature and keep it pretty close to what is recommended.  The easiest way is to fill a sink or tub with water of the desired temperature and set the mixed bottles of chemicals in the tub.  Wait a half hour or so and all the chemistry will be at the correct temp and just as importantly all will be at equal temperature.

It really is quite simple, good luck.

Rich


----------



## djacobox372 (Sep 12, 2009)

Sure, but the next class you should take is how to use internet search engines. 

go to youtube and type in "developing black and white film." 

How to Develop Black and White Film - wikiHow


----------



## Dave_D (Jan 2, 2010)

And btw, you don't need a darkroom to process film. A film changing bag, dark closet, My laundry room in the basement with a black comforter over over my head...


----------



## addaminsane (Jan 3, 2010)

the process is easy but doing it very well takes some experience.., i think the hardest part is preventing dust and scratches on the film when developing...


----------



## Taylor R (Jan 5, 2010)

Self Developing Your Own Film - Perception  everything you need to know.


----------



## J.Kendall (Jan 6, 2010)

After a little practice, you'll have the hang of it in no time.


----------

